# Bandsaw Accident (pic of stitches)



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Feb 9, 2014)

This is something that happened to me 4 days before Christmas during a massive snow storm. It took me a while to figure out what happened since it happened so fast.

I had a large piece of wood about 6 inches high I was cutting into a bowl blank. I raised my bandsaw guard up to get through the wood. After I was cutting through the wood, the bandsaw blade grabbed the wood and pulled my finger into it. It happened so fast, I immediately pulled my finger away but saw the blood and bone in my index finger. I ran upstairs and told the wifey she needed to drive me to the ER during the snow storm in the dark. There was already 6" of snow on the ground. ER is 25 minutes away on a clean day.

Making the gory story shorter ... we were able to get to an urgent care facility right before it closed for the storm and found out the cut was down to the bone & just missed the tendon. Cut through a nerve or two and was able to be stitched up. 11 stitches later, I walked out and the wifey drove me back home. Lots of bonding time on the drive since we drove 15 MPH both ways.

I have an awesome scar now, but no feeling in part of the finger under the stitches in the photo. Won't ever have feeling in there, but have full movement, which is great! Healed in 9 days!

Just be careful out there with large pieces of wood on a bandsaw. I now stand a little differently when cutting large pieces of wood on the bandsaw now and go really slow when the guard is up more than 3" high.

The worst part is when the wifey & kids found out I wasn't perfect. That hit hard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2014)

YOWSERS!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 9, 2014)

Good safety lesson. Glad it wasn't worse for you.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad you are ok I had a block slim back out of my table saw today and peg me in the stomach. Put me on the ground. Good thing I don't jog anymore and I've got a good size belly to take the impact

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Dave, but on the good side, you still have your digits. When is Sawstop gonna invent a safety bandsaw?....... and Jointer  just kidding, don't think physics would allow it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 9, 2014)

OUCH!


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 10, 2014)

That looks like a 3 OUCH night but looks like you will survive .


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

Made my stomach churn a bit.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't like to see fellow woodworkers getting injuries, but you sure gave us a reason to think. Sorry for your accident, but thank you for one heck of a safety lesson. Glad your healed and up and running


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wooooo.....man that's nasty. Glad you got keep it.


----------



## scrimman (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm glad you got to keep it, too. You never know about the nerve, though; I sliced through mine at the tip of my left index finger about 20 years ago or so, and while I couldn't feel squat on that fingertip for years I can nowadays. 'Course, sometimes it just flares up and hurts for no particular reason, but I can feel with that finger again. Hope it goes the same with you. Well, except the random pain bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave - I had a similar incident not too long ago that is posted in this forum. Thanks for sharing. Its good to learn from each others mistakes. Like Sean said, the feeling will likely come back, although it might be a bit whopper jawed. When is scratch the bottom outside left side of that finger I feel it on the top inside right...But at least I have feeling!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Glad you still have 5 digits on that hand. I don't think standing differently will be much help to your fingers. If you want to spend more time with your wife, just tell her next time, it will save on gas and fingers.

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2014)

So glad it wasn't worse, I had the saw grab a chunk of antler once, had to buy a new face shield and pair of underwear.....


----------

